# Any opinions about Gryphon Learning & Phoenix AI?



## mhubert (9 March 2006)

hi

Went to their education seminar last night, "seemed" quite good, as does the software.

Has anyone there been to their courses, used the software, or used their multimedia courses?

thanks


----------



## sam76 (3 May 2007)

I just signed on for their Melb seminar on the 17th

Anyone else been?


----------



## Boyou (14 May 2007)

Hi all,
        just got this in my inbox from the Inside Trader...I too am wondering if anyone has had direct experience at there seminars.Looks promising to me...but are they selling Pie in the sky???

Cheers Ya'll 



Important message from Gryphon Learning - our preferred training organisation...

***************************


Over 10,000 sceptical Traders and Investors Australia wide have joined Gryphon Learning in what is perhaps the most risky and inspiring trading seminars of all time where they have witnessed . 


"The Secret Weapon Unleashed: A Short-Cut System To Instantly Picking the Share Market Direction With A High Level of Accuracy"


Give them the name Of any stock... 

Let them use a laptop computer with an internet connection ... 

And within 3 minutes they'll tell you with a high level Of accuracy what's going to happen with that stock over the coming days, weeks & months....

CFD`s, OPTIONS, FOREX, COMMODITIES OR SHARES: - it really doesn't matter What you Trade..!!! It just works.


AND NOW YOU CAN LEARN EXACTLY HOW IT'S DONE OVER AND OVER AGAIN!


If you've ever been confused by all the 'information overload' you experience trying to understand all this stuff. when all you want to know is how to make good money in the stock market quickly and safely. then this seminar will change your life. 



Find out where and when the next free seminars are happening near you here..


http://www.theinsidetrader.com.au/index.php?action=page&page=seminars.html


----------



## professor_frink (14 May 2007)

> "The Secret Weapon Unleashed: A Short-Cut System To Instantly Picking the Share Market Direction With A High Level of Accuracy"




If I saw that statement in an email sent to me, I'd delete it straight away and never think about it ever again.


----------



## doctorj (14 May 2007)

professor_frink said:


> If I saw that statement in an email sent to me, I'd delete it straight away and never think about it ever again.



Frink you cynic!

Excuse me,  I need to get back to this other important email.  Apparently I just won the lotto in Nigeria and I didn't even enter!  I'm rich!


----------



## professor_frink (14 May 2007)

doctorj said:


> Frink you cynic!
> 
> Excuse me,  I need to get back to this other important email.  Apparently I just won the lotto in Nigeria and I didn't even enter!  I'm rich!


----------



## Boyou (14 May 2007)

Hey Guys! Glad I could give you both an opportunity to hone your wit!

But do you have anything Positive to say?

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## doctorj (14 May 2007)

I always enjoy a good whack of sarcasm 

Seriously though, if it's free and don't mind putting up with the almost certain subsequent spam, then there's no harm in going.  You may learn something.

The thing is though, a black box that works (and I suppose some at some stages do work for a while) won't teach you to do it yourself and won't work for ever.  It's also unlikely that someone would happily sell something for a nominal fee that has such a wonderful success rate and return on capital.

If you are thinking about parting with some of your hard earned on a system like this, ensure you ask the hard questions first.  Ask for audited real trades, profit factor, average win/loss and max drawdown over a period of years.  If they can't give you this data or its only over a short time frame or they will give you everything but audited real trades, then chances are its a load of bull excrement.


----------



## professor_frink (14 May 2007)

Boyou said:


> Hey Guys! Glad I could give you both an opportunity to hone your wit!
> 
> But do you have anything Positive to say?
> 
> Cheers Ya'll




Hi Boyou,

No, nothing positive to say from me tonight

I was serious in my first post- I'd be pretty skeptical



I just found a thread discussing it here-

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2468

and here-

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5924

That should keep you occupied for a while


----------



## Boyou (14 May 2007)

Thanks professor... I knew you had something useful up your sleeve,

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## dougit (24 November 2008)

I am very impressed with Antony STANTON. His predictions of market action are spot on. His workshops are very worthwhile. I would be interested in connecting with anyone in the NORTHERN RIVERS AREA OF NSW that has had contact with Gryphon learning and in particular Anthony Stanton. Looking to share data costs with any traders local to me


----------



## Bob (14 January 2009)

dougit said:


> I am very impressed with Antony STANTON. His predictions of market action are spot on. His workshops are very worthwhile.




I have been to a couple of free "intro" nights which they give out some instructional CD's. The CD didn't run on my laptop due to Windows Vista. The 2 day course isn't cheap, runs about $4900 but I was made redundant in November and my redundancy package included training money.  I am thinking of doing the course in Feb, anyone completed one of their courses?

Thanks

Bob


----------



## blackball (13 March 2009)

Bob said:


> I have been to a couple of free "intro" nights which they give out some instructional CD's. The CD didn't run on my laptop due to Windows Vista. The 2 day course isn't cheap, runs about $4900 but I was made redundant in November and my redundancy package included training money.  I am thinking of doing the course in Feb, anyone completed one of their courses?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bob




Hi Bob,

Yeah i completed their course about a year ago, happy to share any info you might need. i started trading shares but have switched to forex, using their charting package and so far it's going ok. the course is basically a quick overview of the market and a pretty intense course on technical analysis, then they combine this analysis with the custom indicators which work pretty well. you will receive a complete home study course as well. took me a while to go through it all but very comprehenisve. hope that helps


----------



## pedrod (17 June 2009)

I have attended these tradingwork shops and would highly recomend them. If there is anyone out there trading forex in the Qld Sunshine Coast region, I would be very interested to getting in contact.


----------



## Anonymouse1 (7 August 2009)

Heres the scoop IMO

Antony Stanton seems legit and a nice enough guy.

The system 'hawkeye' he has developed from what we have seen is a pretty advanced indicator.

The thing is though in the seminars they tout the 'automatic' as being the ground breaking technology.

Now what they are saying is basically you can whack $10,000 in a trading account and Hawkeye will assess the market,then AUTOMATICALLY place a trade through a broker they use.
It constantly assesses and puts in and pulls out.

Some of the figures quoted in the seminar were 800% profit etc.

Also they allude to the fact that if this runs like they are saying then 10k will turn into $100,000+ in 12 months.

Every man and his dog will want to turn 10k to 100k in 12 months AUTOMATICALLY...i.e no input required...it trades for you!

Now this is where my secpticism comes in.
Would it not change the landscape if there was an almost sure fire way to net these profits with no manual 'trading' required??
Every Herbert would sell his Pops silverware to invest and get on board.

The automatic has apparently been 'ready any day now' for months and months.
It is claimed there is a few last minute hurdles with legal paperwork beofre it can go live with investors money.
Problem is the Automatic is the key seliing point in these seminars as it is ground breaking,invest,walk away then collect the money.
You pay 4900 to do a 2 day workshop with no written guarantee of ever having access to the automatic even though it is a key selling point mentioned in the seminars they hold.


----------



## Timmy (7 August 2009)

Anonymouse1 said:


> Some of the figures quoted in the seminar were 800% profit etc.
> 
> Also they allude to the fact that if this runs like they are saying then 10k will turn into $100,000+ in 12 months.
> 
> ...




Tks mouse - when you get absurd figures like that, and not backed up with trading statements then scepticism is putting it mildly.  
Smells like pure B/S to me - but always happy to see actual trading statements to show me I am wrong - why these sorts of firms never show them leaves me puzzled 

LOL


----------



## dvco0 (17 December 2010)

I attended it 2 years ago and I was impressed then, as I was just learing. I never made money from trading it--Maybe it iwas just me. As for the other Technical presentations, it is all over the internet free. Ascending Triangles, head and shoulders, ETC..After 2 months I have compared hawk's eye with an indicator in forex and I tell you. It is just a basic Crossover of EMAs, MACD and I think RSI. nothing hi tech about it. I compared it point by point and it is the same.. Do not waste your money in this training. Even this hawk's eye can not predict a sudden downturn. Of course it will win in a trending market.


----------



## mattryanshares (17 December 2010)

Anonymouse1 said:


> Heres the scoop IMO
> 
> Antony Stanton seems legit and a nice enough guy. (Unfortunately so do all good con men. Not saying Anthony is but realistically appearances mean nothing)
> The system 'hawkeye' he has developed from what we have seen is a pretty advanced indicator.
> ...




Hmm sounds abit like skynet from the terminator series........Once this black box program becomes self aware...........

Seriously though as stated we all want something like this. Somewhere deep inside we want to be super rich with little or no efforet and thats how we get caught. 800% profit i think they must have a working crystal ball and if there only selling that for a few thousand???? Well what does that tell you???

Also in the 1st post they state 10,000 sceptical traders have joined?? Now lets imagine alteast 50% of them are making 500% profit??? Today tonight would be doing stories and the going rate for there software would be 100K plus and when you mention there name on here everyone would be singing there praises?????


----------



## Wysiwyg (17 December 2010)

mattryanshares said:


> Also in the 1st post they state 10,000 sceptical traders have joined?? Now lets imagine alteast 50% of them are making 500% profit??? Today tonight would be doing stories and the going rate for there software would be 100K plus and *when you mention there name on here everyone would be singing there **praises*?????



That is true of the general trader in stock market trading scene. FEW make it into the consistent large multiple year on year returns and MOST flounder in the average gain to loss zone. It is a tough nut to crack and only FEW have exceptional year on year success. This is so.


----------



## satanoperca (17 December 2010)

I find these posts absolutely amazing. Yes these courses may have some education value but is it money well spent. 

There is no easy way of taking money from the market, the learning curve is step and only the disciplined will win in the long term.

I would happily pay $20K for a system that could return me 30-40% p.a consistantly, given a proven history, but a system that could return 500% I have to laugh at. Why the hell would you ever sell it let alone tell anyone that you had developed one, when you could just traded and be retired in 30 minutes.

Cheers


----------



## Plumber1 (16 May 2011)

doctorj said:


> Ask for audited real trades, profit factor, average win/loss and max drawdown over a period of years.  If they can't give you this data or its only over a short time frame or they will give you everything but audited real trades, then chances are its a load of bull excrement.




I asked for copies of these but was told they were not available.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15895&p=633453#post633453


----------



## Plumber1 (16 May 2011)

Anonymouse1 said:


> The automatic has apparently been 'ready any day now' for months and months.
> It is claimed there is a few last minute hurdles with legal paperwork beofre it can go live with investors money.
> Problem is the Automatic is the key seliing point in these seminars as it is ground breaking,invest,walk away then collect the money.
> You pay 4900 to do a 2 day workshop with no written guarantee of ever having access to the automatic even though it is a key selling point mentioned in the seminars they hold.




It is still not ready. 
It has been 18 months since the above was posted and it is still not ready. And there did not seem to be a high priority being placed on its development.
It was very much a case of 'Trust me, you can have this great Automatic system' when it is available.  
Of course, they want you to pay the $4900 now and then, sometime in the future you MAY get this long-awaited Automatic system (which may or may not even work)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15895&p=633453#post633453


----------

